# What have the anti's accomplished in your state???



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

List any prohibitions and laws affecting your sport or any stopped or delayed hunts that have occurred in your state.
Oregon -- 
No dogs for Cougar
No bait for bears
Cancelled a youth rabbit hunt in the E. E. Wilson Wildlife area in 2003. (This one really rallied the bunny lovers!)


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

In Vermont other than looking foolish protesting at events in thier very small numbers.........  NOTHING


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*Since I hunt in more that one state*

In Massachusetts

They successfully pushed a referendum in 1996 which ...

A) Prohibits the use of Conibear traps. ( Beaver numbers and nuisances complaints have since skyrocketed )

B) Prohibits the use of Bait and Dogs for Bear and Bobcat Hunting. ( Bear population is at an all time high and bear / human incidents have increased. ) Note - Bear baiting was already banned prior to the referendum.

C) Removed requirements for appointment to the state F&W board. ( There have since been 2 attempts by anti hunting factions to pass further legislation which would allow them to gain access to positions on the board. )

http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/press/prs9606.htm#PR6-00-96a

---

They also were successful in getting the courts to prohibit pheasant stocking on certain lands on Cape Cod.

---------------------

In Maine they recently attempted ( by referendum ) to ban bear hunting with bait, bear hunting with dogs, and bear trapping.

While their referendum efforts failed, sportsmen suffered as an estimated $ 1.5 million dollars in sportsmen's funds which could have been spent on numerous other beneficial programs had to be spent fighting against the referendum.

-----

Please do not incur that the above is a complete list as there are often small scale situations ( i.e. local ordinances ) where sportsmen's interests may be affected of which the outcome has been influenced by anti hunting factions.


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

In TN-Anti-hunters-nothing so far. But it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Brutha Bow.......

As an example, how about this one dealing with hogs?

http://www.legislature.state.tn.us/bills/currentga/BILL/SB1522.pdf

orrrrrrrr......take away the "right":

http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/state_legislation/tennessee/tn_hb_284_right_to_hunt.html


----------

